# Crispy Bacon thoughts



## smokedizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Just joined the site after lurking for a while.  I have never heard of a Fatty until finding this forum. I am instantly in love. [emoji]128525[/emoji][emoji]128525[/emoji]

A couple of questions about smoking my first two fattys....

Cooked all the way through bacon but not falling apart is my goal. Do you think if I smoke them around 350 in my UDS I will achieve this. I looked online and to cook in the oven they recommend 400 for crispy.   

Any thoughts are appreciated. 

Here they are ready to be smoked. Both breakfast with eggs, onions, hash browns and one has two left over biscuits.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2014)

Anything above 325 should be fine. I usually shoot for 325. Using thin cut bacon helps get the bacon to crisp up better too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2014)

I notice some make Fatties in an MES, and they max out at 275*. Maybe it takes longer?

One guy said he used 225*, and didn't mention jacking it up or torching it at the end.  Hmmmmmm.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Aug 18, 2014)

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

You should be able to get crispy bacon on your UDS. You just have to give it longer to render.

This is a loin with crispy bacon in a MES at 250°













20140802_123446.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2014






I couldn't find a pic of a fatty on my UDS.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Where are the finished PICS????  Wanna see the inside.  How did the one with the biscuit turn out?

Scott


----------



## big griz (Aug 30, 2014)

If my internal temp reaches goal but the bacon is stillnot cripsy, I will put it unde rthe broiler for a little bit to crisp up the bacon.  Works every time!


----------

